# Infiniti May Develop GT-R Variant



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Infiniti may develop its own version of Nissan's famous GT-R sports car. Carlos Ghosn, CEO of Renault and Nissan was asked if Infiniti would tap into the existing products through Nissan and use the brilliant GT-R sports car platform for a high- performance Infiniti.

'Are we going to do that, I would say "no", I don't think so,' said Ghosn. 'If your question is "could we do that", I would say "yes". The idea of using existing technologies on the body of an Infiniti, yes. All the technologies developed for Nissan are available to Infiniti.' Ghosn basically beat around the bush leaving the question unanswered. A GT-R type sports car is unlikely to be a priority because the company is busy prepping for the 2014 release of a small car that will rival the BMW 1-series and the 2013 release of an electric car.
'Will we do it?,' added Ghosn. 'I think we need to go step by step. We have positioned the FX, the M, the G. Then we have the QX in the US, which is a big success over there it's a high-end 4×4. We have the EX. We have the electric car, we have a sub-G smaller car coming and we have a lot of people saying "why don't we use the power of the GT-R and give it an Infiniti body?"

'The idea makes sense. The technology is here, the platform is here. It's a great car, the GT-R. Is it a project now? No. But I don't want to give you the impression we'll never do that. But I don't want you to think that it's coming in the next two to three years either.'

More: *Infiniti May Develop GT-R Variant* on AutoGuide.com


----------

